
The portfolio entrepreneur - joeyespo
http://bijansabet.com/post/81416619/the-portfolio-entrepreneur
======
sharemywin
Lean start up talks about starts ups as searching for a business model. Why
not do that search in parallel? In the beginning, it's about finding a team
that can work together and validating experiments. Obviously once a team needs
to execute a vision it's different.

------
cookrn
This post is originally from 2009. Was he correct in thinking that we'd see
more portfolio entrepreneurs? A high-profile example might be Jack Dorsey.

